# Delphi Sky-Fi XM unit



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I was at Best Buy yesterday and came across the Delphi Sky-Fi XM receiver. Among other things, it doubles as a car and a home receiver, AND it costs about $200 for all of the hardware. Not bad. The only question is finding a place to mount it - it's roughly the height of a 1.5 DIN unit IIRC, but maybe half as wide. Any ideas on where I could mount that bad boy in an E36 and make it look good? The Pioneer unit obviously fits much better, but I'm intrigued by the Delphi's price and features.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

More info:

http://www.xmradio.com/skyfi/


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

That's a damn cool unit, BUT...

Have you looked into whether there are adapters for it which allow you to connect it WITHOUT USING the RF modulator? AFAIK, the only XM tuner with an adapter that uses the stock CD changer connection is the Pioneer unit (which is why CD-55, JST and I have it instead of the Delphi unit). You will lose a lot of sound quality if you use an RF modulator.

I'm pondering where I'd put that unit. It does look cool, though.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *That's a damn cool unit, BUT...
> 
> Have you looked into whether there are adapters for it which allow you to connect it WITHOUT USING the RF modulator? AFAIK, the only XM tuner with an adapter that uses the stock CD changer connection is the Pioneer unit (which is why CD-55, JST and I have it instead of the Delphi unit). You will lose a lot of sound quality if you use an RF modulator.
> 
> I'm pondering where I'd put that unit. It does look cool, though. *


Aha. I didn't know that the adapter you used is tuner-specific. I was kinda hoping that I could use it on any number of XM receivers. What about it is different? Doesn't the sound output from the XM receiver have a more-or-less standard audio out?

In the long run, the $100 difference between units isn't a big deal. But I like the vastly better legibility of the unit, as well as the slightly closer-to-stock orangish glow. The guy at Best Buy also told me that the XM antenna for it is smaller than the Pioneer one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Aha. I didn't know that the adapter you used is tuner-specific. I was kinda hoping that I could use it on any number of XM receivers. What about it is different? Doesn't the sound output from the XM receiver have a more-or-less standard audio out?
> 
> In the long run, the $100 difference between units isn't a big deal. But I like the vastly better legibility of the unit, as well as the slightly closer-to-stock orangish glow. The guy at Best Buy also told me that the XM antenna for it is smaller than the Pioneer one. *


The Pioneer has a specific output jack that the BlitzSafe adapter specifically mates with. It is an L-shaped plug that is certainly not standard.

Look at this pic-










The bottom pic is of the Pioneer unit with the adapter plugged in to it. The top pics show the plug in for the BMW I-bus cord and for the standard Alpine M-bus plug (the round input).

I'm not saying an adapter will not exist (does not) for the Delphi unit, just that I am not aware of one that currently does.

As for the antenna, size should not matter as I dropped mine into the space below that little grill on top of the third brake light. I saw that your car has this grill as well. There is no antenna visible on my car anywhere.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

You might want to call Blitzsafe, and see if they have an adapter that has a standard RCA-type plug. This application guide on their website suggests that they do (see text in red).

http://www.blitzsafe.com/blitz_appguide/BlitzAppl.pdf

Of course, that only helps you if the Delphi unit has an RCA type plug output, or if something exists that can translate its output into RCA type. This Crutchfield site seems to indicate that it does (read the text about alternatives to the tape adapter):

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-PhUFDrXylu6/ProdView.asp?i=040SA10002&g=80000&s=0

As for where to mount it, I don't know that there is a good place. The only spot that I can think of is over the sunglasses bin, but I have no idea how much it would obstruct the HVAC or seatwarmer controls there.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've been seeing the SkiFi in ads, and I think the best part of it is that it appears to have a fully matching display to modern BMWs.

The Home kit has RCAs coming out, so I'm sure there's a way to somehow combine the car kit and home kit with an aux-in adapter to make it work.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Some more research, based on JST's links...

There does seem to be a way to connect the car kit "your receiver's auxiliary input." That is most likely an RCA jack, but I'd have to confirm that somehow. If BlitzSafe has an RCA adapter, then I'm in great shape.

Now, as for making it fit. The actual Sky-Fi control unit is not that big - about 5" wide by 1.5" high and 3" deep. That sounds like a decent fit for the sunglass area. If I can replace the two cupholders with a simple tray, then I'm perfectly willing to give up that spot.

HOWEVER, the car kit consists of an antenna AND a cradle. The Sky-Fi unit must be attached to the cradle, which has the power and antenna connections. Of course, the connector between the control unit and cradle is proprietary. :banghead:

Now, I can't say anything definitively without looking at the setup, but if a harness were to be made available that attaches the Sky-Fi to the cradle, the cradle could be located in the trunk. This would simplify the adapter installation, as well as the antenna installation. Then I could have the nice display cleanly installed.

If it were purely a money thing, I would say that it's not worth the $100 in "savings" to install this unit. It looks like the actual cost would come close to a Pioneer installation after the custom work. Unfortunately, the Sky-Fi also has a very nice display and some other neat features. I'm not sure about the best way to go at this point if I were to get XM. Hmm....


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Some more research, based on JST's links...
> 
> There does seem to be a way to connect the car kit "your receiver's auxiliary input." That is most likely an RCA jack, but I'd have to confirm that somehow. If BlitzSafe has an RCA adapter, then I'm in great shape.
> 
> ...


I like the display color, and I like the extra features (more preset buttons, bigger text display, etc.) One of the real disadvantages of the Pioneer unit is that you can't scroll the display. When the artist is one you've never heard of, you're left wondering what TELEVISI (for example) might end with. And the color is rather garish, and lends a bit of a Tokyo-by-night feel to the center console.

OTOH, I love that the adapter fits so neatly in the sunglass bin, and the Blitzsafe integration is a very nice feature. I would go with the Pioneer unit again, but that's just MHO.

You may also want to look into getting an XM-enabled headunit.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> I like the display color, and I like the extra features (more preset buttons, bigger text display, etc.) One of the real disadvantages of the Pioneer unit is that you can't scroll the display. When the artist is one you've never heard of, you're left wondering what TELEVISI (for example) might end with. And the color is rather garish, and lends a bit of a Tokyo-by-night feel to the center console.
> *


Another Sky-Fi plus is that it can double as a home XM receiver with the purchase of a "home kit" ($70). So, for $270, you can have XM in your car and XM at home with just one subscription.



JST said:


> *
> OTOH, I love that the adapter fits so neatly in the sunglass bin, and the Blitzsafe integration is a very nice feature. I would go with the Pioneer unit again, but that's just MHO.
> 
> You may also want to look into getting an XM-enabled headunit. *


I agree, the Blitzsafe is great and I wouldn't go any other way. I don't want to drive around with a cassette adapter sticking out of my head unit and I don't want to resort to RF modulation, because one is just plain fugly and both have inferior sound quality.

An XM headunit would be interesting, but I've heard that you can't just change HUs on the Harmon Kardon system we have. Not only that, but I'd rather keep the BMW head unit (or upgrade to the CD43 from a Z3) for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> You may also want to look into getting an XM-enabled headunit. *


EVERY XM-ready headunit seems to have the Tokyo-By-Night look.

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/....asp?c=3&s=0&g=102300&o=M&tn=1&td=1&search=XM)&est=


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> EVERY XM-ready headunit seems to have the Tokyo-By-Night look.
> 
> *


Gotta love the audio aftermarket. Not only that, several of the less-ugly headunits merely have the ability to control XM. A tuner and antenna are still required.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Gotta love the audio aftermarket. Not only that, several of the less-ugly headunits merely have the ability to control XM. A tuner and antenna are still required. *


But when you strictly have to buy the tuner, it spares you from having the additional display. And you're always going to need to get the antenna separately. A number of the antennae are a lot smaller than the Terk that came as part of the deal I got.

BTW, check your PM.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Quick update on the Sky-Fi unit. The cradle that comes with the vehicle adapter kit has one of those mini stero jacks - essentially a headphone jack. The cassette adapter then plugs into the cradle, and the fake cassette is plunked into the stereo. The home cradle also uses a mini headphone jack, but comes with a cable that converts it to the conventional two-plug RCA setup.

Not that I'm a big sound guy, and not that I'd necessarily be able to tell the difference... but this strikes me as subpar audio output. I'm sure it's more than adequate for the cassette and the FM modulator (an option for the vehicle kit), but it won't take full advantage of XM's sound quality. Am I right?

While it would be nice to have XM at home/in the garage, I don't think the sacrifice in quality is worth it. OTOH, it should be relatively easy to find the right wire adapters to make RCA jacks work with the stock sound system.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Quick update on the Sky-Fi unit. The cradle that comes with the vehicle adapter kit has one of those mini stero jacks - essentially a headphone jack. The cassette adapter then plugs into the cradle, and the fake cassette is plunked into the stereo. The home cradle also uses a mini headphone jack, but comes with a cable that converts it to the conventional two-plug RCA setup.
> 
> Not that I'm a big sound guy, and not that I'd necessarily be able to tell the difference... but this strikes me as subpar audio output. I'm sure it's more than adequate for the cassette and the FM modulator (an option for the vehicle kit), but it won't take full advantage of XM's sound quality. Am I right?
> 
> While it would be nice to have XM at home/in the garage, I don't think the sacrifice in quality is worth it. OTOH, it should be relatively easy to find the right wire adapters to make RCA jacks work with the stock sound system. *


I think, for car audio purposes, a mini-headphone jack is more than sufficient. This is an umamplified signal, so big beefy cables are not necessary, and while gold-plated RCA cables would probably provide better signal transfer, it's unlikely that the mini-plug would be the weak link in your system.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I think, for car audio purposes, a mini-headphone jack is more than sufficient. This is an umamplified signal, so big beefy cables are not necessary, and while gold-plated RCA cables would probably provide better signal transfer, it's unlikely that the mini-plug would be the weak link in your system. *


Hmm...great, so much for talking myself out of the sky-fi.  Another hurdle, arguably the second biggest after finding a good interface with the stock stereo, is mounting location. I need to go measure the height of the unit MOUNTED in the cradle. The only place that *might* work for something that big is the console/cupholder area, and that's a big "if." The width of the ashtray, for example, is a hair above 3.25 inches. I could butcher my own ashtray, a cupholder, or just come up with something entirely different for that area. If the total height is too much, I could attempt to custom-build a harness that connects the port on the bottom of the Sky-Fi with the port on the cradle. OR, I could just fall in with the herd and get a non-groundbreaking Pioneer, which fits very well in many places.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Hmm...great, so much for talking myself out of the sky-fi.  Another hurdle, arguably the second biggest after finding a good interface with the stock stereo, is mounting location. I need to go measure the height of the unit MOUNTED in the cradle. The only place that *might* work for something that big is the console/cupholder area, and that's a big "if." The width of the ashtray, for example, is a hair above 3.25 inches. I could butcher my own ashtray, a cupholder, or just come up with something entirely different for that area. If the total height is too much, I could attempt to custom-build a harness that connects the port on the bottom of the Sky-Fi with the port on the cradle. OR, I could just fall in with the herd and get a non-groundbreaking Pioneer, which fits very well in many places. *


There's now a $50 rebate on the Pioneer.

http://www.xmradio.com/get_xm/fm_modulators.html


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

A couple observations from the peanut gallery.  

I put the Pioneer GEX-FM903XM unit in my Passat. It was connected to my Eclipse HU using the supplied FM modulator, and that was superior to any FM station in my area. When BlitzSafe came out with an IP-Bus -> RCA adapter, I got that so I could hook the output to my HU's aux-in port. It was a night and day difference in sound quality.

The connection between my Pioneer and HU is a bit confusing. Here's what I'm doing, and why:

Pioneer unit IP-Bus output - Standard output for this unit for connecting to Pioneer HUs.

BlitzSafe IP-Bus to RCA adapter - Gets the proprietary Pioneer adapter converted to something more "standard".

Shielded RCA cable - Get the signal from the trunk to behind the dash.

Radioshack RCA to Mini (headphone) adapter - My Eclipse HU uses a mini jack for the aux-in. Needed to convert from RCA.

Radioshack headphone inline volume control - The Pioneer has no output level adjustment, nor does the Eclipse HU have an input level adjustment. I was getting too strong a signal, and had distortion.

Eclipse mini jack aux-input - Finally... the XM signal reaches my HU.

Even with all this rat's nest of adapters and wiring, my signal is crystal clear and blows away FM radio. To me, it sounds just as good as a CD. Of course, in a car you're getting the wind, engine and road noise. In a home, my setup may not be ideal. I don't think you'd need to worry about the quality difference between RCA vs. Mini jacks.

I've also been interested in replacing my Pioneer with the functionally superior Delphi unit. My problem is also finding a place to mount the behemoth (compared to the Pioneer) inside the bimmer without looking like a hack job.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Pro.Fit International advertises their universal and vehicle specific mounts for holding the Delphi SKYFi units. Probably the best idea I've seen yet. And they have several brackets to fit BMWs.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Pro.Fit International advertises their universal and vehicle specific mounts for holding the Delphi SKYFi units. Probably the best idea I've seen yet. And they have several brackets to fit BMWs. *


But still very obviously aftermarket. Despite the feature advantages of the Delphi unit, I'd be much happier with the ashtray mount for the Pioneer unit (in an E46) or with the sunglass holder mount (in an E36).


----------

